# E-bay UltraLight Titanium Seatpost



## WindWithMe (Apr 17, 2008)

I recently purchased a Ti seatpost from E-bay,but I wanted to see what you guys thought of something I noticed. The support bar doesn't seem to be cut at a straight angle,but I thought maybe this was to give more clearance with an allen tool. I was able to get a saddle mounted but haven't ridden it yet.

My KCNC Ti-Pro Lite also doesn't have this angle. Torontocycles also sells what appears to be the same post and judging by the pics also doesn't have the angle cut. So what do you guys think. If anyone else has this post please chime in. Thanks

Here is the post on E-bay. https://cgi.ebay.com/Only-Ti-UltraL...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item3efb052948
Really hard to tell by that picture. Here is a picture on Torontocycles website. https://www.torontocycles.com/images/UL_Seatpost_Side.jpg


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

toronto cycle's post looks angle cut to me


----------



## doco (Aug 31, 2008)

I bought this post also..and yes both posts are angle cut

mine came in at 212gms for the 31.6x400mm with all the clamps and screws


----------



## WindWithMe (Apr 17, 2008)

Alright great thanks! Are you running lower hole towards the front or the rear?


----------



## doco (Aug 31, 2008)

I am running the lower hole towards the front, so the slant of the post matches the slant of the seatube

I haven't been able to ride it yet, just got it

if you get a ride in, let me know how it holds up


----------



## hannibal smith (Jun 9, 2009)

That style can be fine, but does require some special attention.

Saddle- Needs to a be quality unit with Titanium rails (typically) and have a strong ass interface between where the rails meet the saddle portion.

That design applies pressure to an unsupported section of the seat rails, so you have to balance the torque (tightening) values so that you secure the rails but don't go too far, as you will bend the rails downward. I have seen those posts work Ok for lighter riders and with saddles like the Selle Italia Flite with Ti rails back in the 90's

Don't skimp on the saddle!

Low "bolt" goes forward.

Forgot to add- You must apply high pressure grease (like CMD #3) or some Phil's Waterproof or antisieze to all metal/metal contact surfaces, or that post will squeek you into oblivion!

























Just for laughs, I used to make my own MTB components 15 years ago, this was a seatpost design that also didn't have backing support over the lower carriage (7075-T6 aluminum and titanium) and this this was a squeeker! Man, it was bad, but since I made it, I refused to swap it out, drove me bats for months until I admitted that it was a poor design- looked cool, but that is where it ended.


----------



## doco (Aug 31, 2008)

that is sweet, nice work you did there

I agree, everything I put on my bikes gets extra grease or anti-seize

I hate those squeaks

and on this ti post, I agree with everything...not the greatest design but I had another one with this clamp...greased up, light torque and I am using a Avocet O2 Ti railed saddle

this is going on my weight weennie build so there should not be any problems, but I will keep an eye on it every ride anyway

I have an old campy post with almost the same design as yours...I'll see if I can find it and post a pic


----------



## Sometimes (Jun 21, 2009)

I bought one of those off of eBay. Much to my regret after I received it. Just didn't trust the clamp/seat rail interface enough to actually use it so I cut off the end & attached a clamp assembly from a seatpost I bought on sale. Admittedly didn't do the best job of fitting but so far no issues with it.

It's the one on the far left in the pic below.

The others are my other attempts at 'custom' ti seatposts. I've used the 2nd from left for over 10 years without issue. It was made from a name brand ti seatpost that had a real hokey clamp. Got the seatpost for cheap so decided what the hey, what do I have to lose? It's my first. The two on the right were made for less than $50 but they're very flexy! Very thin wall ti tubing! And definitely not recommended for hard or heavier riders!


----------



## WindWithMe (Apr 17, 2008)

I've been using the same clamp/seat rail interface for one season now with my KCNC seatpost and haven't had any problems. Its definitely not the easiest style of post to get set-up that for sure,but the weight weenie inside just can't have a post over 200 grams.  

I'm around 6'2" 175 lbs (hopefully 165 by summer) no drops over 2 feet,and just a XC racer,so I'm not too concerned about it. Thanks for your help guys,got it mounted and took it on its maiden voyage. Went a whole 1.5miles in -10 degree temps. It was really to cold to be enjoyable.


----------



## wolverine14 (Dec 23, 2007)

doco said:


> I am running the lower hole towards the front, so the slant of the post matches the slant of the seatube
> 
> I haven't been able to ride it yet, just got it
> 
> if you get a ride in, let me know how it holds up


so how's the eBay Ti seatpost holding up?


----------



## wolverine14 (Dec 23, 2007)

WindWithMe said:


> I've been using the same clamp/seat rail interface for one season now with my KCNC seatpost and haven't had any problems. Its definitely not the easiest style of post to get set-up that for sure,but the weight weenie inside just can't have a post over 200 grams.
> 
> I'm around 6'2" 175 lbs (hopefully 165 by summer) no drops over 2 feet,and just a XC racer,so I'm not too concerned about it. Thanks for your help guys,got it mounted and took it on its maiden voyage. Went a whole 1.5miles in -10 degree temps. It was really to cold to be enjoyable.


has your eBay Ti seatpost survived?


----------



## doco (Aug 31, 2008)

wolverine14 said:


> so how's the eBay Ti seatpost holding up?


no problems at all, still going good..no creaks and the clamp system hasn't bent the rails on my saddle


----------



## signalMTB (Aug 17, 2007)

I've been riding on one just like for awhile, several races, many regular rides, no problems. but it does squeak like crazy, same with my ti bars.


----------



## cbchess (Dec 20, 2003)

Bump 
I have heard from Doco but was wondering if the OP had anymore feedback on the Ebay Ti post.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm not the OP but I purchased one of these posts earlier in the year and it bent on me in less than a month. I was weighing about 168lbs at the time. I ride a rigid SS so I am not sitting on the seat alot of the time. Don't know if I just got it wrong somewhere and hit a big enough bump or what. The tubing is very thin and they would not warranty the product when it bent. Personally I think you would be better off going with the KCNC Ti Pro lite post. It is made of Scandium and only weighs 150g (for a 27.2 x 350mm post. I believe that is lighter than the ti version you are looking at. KCNC also has a two year warranty on their parts from what I have read that is even extended to the second owner of the product (you know what I mean, if I were to buy it used, I could still warranty something if need be). So far I am happy with the post. I have ridden it 3 times now with no problems and currently weigh 187 lbs.

In either case, this post or the KCNC post, I would not recommend riding a carbon railed seat with them. Both of them have small clamping area that do not support the rails as good as others. The contact points where the mount meets the seat rails is very small and can generate a lot of pressure in a very small area. Some guys have gotten away with it but you must be very light on your bike if you will. I personally have a carbon seat on this post at the moment but that was only to see if I liked the seat. It will be coming off today after I weigh everything.


----------



## cbchess (Dec 20, 2003)

I would probably get the post that looks like a Thomson knock off - it has a much beefier seat clamp. The seat I would be using is a brooks B-17 or a Brooks Imperial - steel rails. So no worries there.
The main reason I would be buying the post would be to dampen trail chatter, not light weight. I don't care so much about light weight as you can see with my saddle choice.

I have a carbon post but I spent the other day looking at Busted Carbon.com and now I am worried about putting it on my new Vassago BanderSnatch build.
I have a few Friends with Ti handlebars and Ti seat posts but they are super bling multi 100$ items and I just can't spend that kind of dough on a seat post.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

Amen to that! (not spending $10000000000)

In any case, my experience was only that the post began to bend. I had no problems what so ever with the clamp when using my normal Aliante seat. That part worked fine and still does. I bought my ti post (ebay special) for about $60 I think to replace the stock EC-30 (POS) that had also bent. Not sure if this is due to them being up fairly high and only being a 27.2 or what. None the less, I was not happy and ended up getting a Ritchey WCS alu for the time being. It works great but is heavy but no real dampening there if you will.

I know they cost more and are out of your price range but it may be worth it to save up and just buy an Erickson or Moots. I think you will be much happier and have a good company to fall back on if you run into any problems with it.

Good luck.


----------



## cbchess (Dec 20, 2003)

What do you weigh and what kind of bike did you have it on? Do you ride XC or do you ride more aggressively?

I know a few people who have bent posts on full suspension bikes but not as many who have bent them on hard tails.

I am guessing on a full suspension bike you are hitting things harder than a hard tail frame just in the nature of the frame design, and then putting your weight on the post at the bottom of compression. In theory this could add higher stress to the post. As the suspension compresses it *could* increase the angle of your seat tube and thus the seat post is trying to hold up your weight at more of an angle.


*not trying to get into a discussion of which bikes are better full suspension designs and all that mess.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

I ride a rigid GT Peace (steel frame) SS. It is a cheap frame but it was a quick way to get me back on the bike. Since then, the only thing original is the frame. I run 2.2 Super Sonic Race King tires at about 31 lbs to give me a little cush. I will ride seated whenever on flat trail but when there are bumps, I am standing. I mean, I know when to sit and stand after years of racing road bikes and what not. 

I think it was simply that the material was thin and the post has about 9" showing out of the frame. I really think it was just a leverage sort of thing.


----------



## cbchess (Dec 20, 2003)

one of the ones I was watching just sold for $43 bucks!
wow that is a deal!


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

All I can say is good luck. I was very disappointed when mine bent. At first I thought my seat had slipped as the tip was pointing up a bit. When I got home, I went to adjust the seat and could see that the post was ever so slightly bent. Just not worth it to me.


----------



## Captain_America1976 (Mar 15, 2005)

I had a similar experience with the post. I was on my hardtrail for months with no issues. I eventually upgraded to a full suspension. Third ride on the full suspension I bent the post. I didn't even bother with trying to get warranty replacement. I think mine bent from doing short, steep, rocky climbs while sitting.


----------



## cbchess (Dec 20, 2003)

Well that is why I am not going for the ultra light model. I am going for the one that looks like a Thomson knock off - it has the same clamping mechanism as a Thomson (or a clone of it) and I think it runs about a 100 grams heavier. It is 280 grams for the 400mm long one. The ultralight is 160 grams something grams. They also claim the ultra light is for road and MTB.

The one I want they say is for MTB and DH and FR:
*J&L Titanium/Ti Seatpost 27.2mm for MTB/XC/DH/FR Bike *

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280600073075&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

The ultra light say its for road and mtb I don't trust anything ultralight on my bike anyway. I hope it works!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2009)

*I bought one*

I bought the heavier duty post and found it to be a nice piece. Put it on a Seven Axiom I just built up. Weighs about the same as a Thomson post, but seems a little better at dampening the road chatter


----------



## jimbowho (Dec 16, 2009)

I searched E-bay, and Pay-pal. Sorry for the Japflap post.

But. I can no longer ask a question from a seller. And Pay-pal is the only way to purchase! Am I blackballed? or does E-bay never get my business again??? Used to be fun. Now it suks.


----------



## cbchess (Dec 20, 2003)

jimbo - you need paypal - not hard to do.

I put my order in for the heavier duty one. It should in here in two or three weeks. I'll give it a good going over and write a review here.


----------



## boulder (Jan 31, 2004)

I bought a toronto cycles ultralight ti seatpost a couple years ago (just like the first one pictured here) and it had major problems in the machining (was not completely round) and was hunk of crap. I kept it just to see how long it would last and it broke 2 seasons after riding it (I only ride once a week for 16 weeks a season). Just stay away from this kind of crap cause it can cause some major cuts on the legs if it fails which it will.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

cbchess said:


> jimbo - you need paypal - not hard to do.
> 
> I put my order in for the heavier duty one. It should in here in two or three weeks. I'll give it a good going over and write a review here.


I'm looking at getting one for a hard tail, please do a review or comments.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

slocaus said:


> I'm looking at getting one for a hard tail, please do a review or comments.


Have you thought about a carbon fiber seatpost? I have one and really like it.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

marpilli said:


> Have you thought about a carbon fiber seatpost? I have one and really like it.


I have two on two other bikes, and have had many, and they are just not at compliant for a long travel hard tail as a Ti post.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

slocaus said:


> I have two on two other bikes, and have had many, and they are just not at compliant for a long travel hard tail as a Ti post.


That's interesting. This is my first carbon fiber seat post and I've not ever used a Ti seat post. Can you elaborate on "compliant"? I can tell my CF post soaks up vibration better than my previous aluminum post. Does the Ti do an even better job?


----------



## cbchess (Dec 20, 2003)

I got mine six months or so ago. It shipped in about a week and a half to the east coast. I had pretty good communication with the seller on eBay. I made a "best offer" and he accepted it. I got the post that looks like a Thomson clone. Upon receiving it and inspection, I noticed one of the barrel nuts was stripped out. I had to take a picture of the piece to prove it was no good and they promptly shipped me a new one. Other than that one hiccup the post was fine.Nice quality and Ti through out, with Ti hardware as well.
It definitely takes the edge off. I am running it on a Vassago Bander so the ride is already smooth.

:thumbsup:I think this post is fine for XC or a steel hard tail. As I researched this post it seemed most of the failures were on full suspension bikes.
This is NOT the super light road /XC post pictured in the first post of this thread which I think borders on too light weight weenie status.

So far It held up fine for me over six months of use. I ride XC trails in central VA. lots of roots, rocks and log crossings. I do not sit on my seat while doing any drops, I usually stand on my pedals.

My riding stlye is not super aggro, but more XC long rides with fun technical stuff along the way. I've got a 5 x 5 travel bike for bigger stuff. I am 6'2 and 185 lbs with no gear. I bring a fully loaded Camelback type pack on most all my rides.
so far so good!


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

@cbchess - thanks for the review :thumbsup:

@ marpilli - I hate to hijack threads. There are plenty of threads about the advantage of Ti posts vs carbon in various forums.


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

slocaus said:


> @ marpilli - I hate to hijack threads. There are plenty of threads about the advantage of Ti posts vs carbon in various forums.


Duly noted, I'll go search. Thank you.


----------



## doco (Aug 31, 2008)

received mine in jan/2010 and no peoblems, post still compliant and no cracks or signs of wear... a steal at the price I paid

also ian/ebay seller was very helpful

the only problem I had was the shipping time, over a month(but I ordered over christmas holidays


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

I just bought one for my aluminum hardtail 29er that uses a 31.6; I have the 31.6 to 27.2 shim already. This will soften the ride, due to the known deflection of the Ti posts. 



> Thank you for purchasing J&L Titanium/Ti Seatpost 27.2mm for MTB/XC/DH/FR Bike
> Estimated Delivery: 08/31/11 - 09/14/11


We will see how long it takes to the left coast.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

slocaus said:


> I just bought one for my aluminum hardtail 29er that uses a 31.6; I have the 31.6 to 27.2 shim already. This will soften the ride, due to the known deflection of the Ti posts.
> 
> We will see how long it takes to the left coast.


Been eyeballing one of these for one of my hard tails, please review.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Been eyeballing one of these for one of my hard tails, please review.


I will. This is the HD one that @cbchess reviewed above, and I went ahead based on his six months review. .

There might be more in production, but i got the next to last one of the current listings that now say "last one", Item 290589465867.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Ok, here is my quick, down and dirty, out of the box review.

Purchased August 11 and delivered to the central coast of CA on August 19. wow 8 days! Also my first reaction was that it was a nicer quality and finish than I expected for the price.

First thing I did was pull all the hardware to check it carefully after @cbchess had a stripped nut on his. All hardware was good, and all Ti hardware to boot, even though the eBay ad says "alloy". I lubed all the places that contact and all the threads liberally.

First a side by side comparison with the Thomson 31.6 x 410mm that it was replacing. You can see that the saddle cradle is shorter on the J&L, but it is about the same length as a Race Face and Titec carbon posts that I have on other bikes.










Thomson is 410mm, the J&L 400mm according to the manufacturer, but from rail clamp to end they are so close as to be identical lenth










Good hardware, all finished nicely. Domed washers on clamp bolts that fit into reversed dome in clamp holes on post. Also the front is slotted, so you can swing the bolt out when loose. That makes it so much easier to install a saddle. Nice touches!










Another view of the domed washer and the slot. Rail clamp halves are beefy which I like.










Installed, short ride around the area, hitting potholes and some concrete pieces stacked up for water diversion. It definitely has more give at 27.2 and Ti instead of the 31.6 Thomson that was on there. You can see the flange on the 27.2 to 31.6 shim and the shim is a good five inches in the frame.










Real ride to see how it is tomorrow I hope.


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

Slocaus: Could you give us a quick review of the ride?


----------



## Guerdonian (Sep 4, 2008)

I do not own one (yet), but the FORM cycles guys also make a kick ass post.
(credit to mendoncyclesmith, i stole your picture from the titus forum  )

Its not ebay, but if your spending some $$ on something that should last you forever, might as well spend a little more for quality.


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

Clearly, if we could afford a really nice titanium post, we would buy one. It's not like we want to buy a Chinese ti post specifically...just looking for ti on a budget....


----------



## yossarian (May 24, 2006)

Has anyone tried the same seatpost (ebay J&L) in the setback version? Zero offset will not work for me.


----------



## Raybum (Apr 16, 2009)

*J&L Seatpost Failure*

Mine failed after about 2 years of use... All in all, not a horrible seatpost given the price, but it did ruin a much longer planned day of riding. Appears as though the thicker ti section is press fit on the tube....


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

Raybum said:


> Mine failed after about 2 years of use... All in all, not a horrible seatpost given the price, but it did ruin a much longer planned day of riding. Appears as though the thicker ti section is press fit on the tube....


That design looks identical to an LP carbon post I tired a few years ago. It snapped at the frame after only a few weeks of use.


----------



## martinjz (Feb 18, 2012)

Im gettin it asap!


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

aperzigian said:


> Slocaus: Could you give us a quick review of the ride?


More compliant than most posts due to the titanium and the 27.2 size. Way more comfortable than a Thomson on an aluminum HT. I am tall, long legs, north of 200 lbs. I have ridden MTBs for many years and know how to "ride light" getting my butt off the saddle on rough terrain, using my legs as shock absorbers.


----------



## MassgraveX (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks! I ended up buying one, a 31.6. Although, in retrospect, I probably should have gone 27.2 and a shim. I can't notice any difference between mine and the Thomson it replaced.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

Thread Revival. Yeah I know, this thread is old, but better than starting a new thread to ask the same question.

Anyone have anything else to add to this discussion? Looking to add a little cush to an AL hardtail (SS) without exploding my already limited bike slush fund.

Looking for opinions on either of these:
Ants Titanium TI Bicycle Seatpost 27 2mm 31 6mm Road MTB Bike Cycling Seatpost | eBay
or 
J L Ultra Light Titanium Seatpost 27 2 31 6 400mm 200g with Carbon Cradle | eBay

I'm 150# on the trail and there isn't a ton of post sticking out of the frame. Weight is not the driving factor, comfort is, but I don't want carbon, and I don't want suspension. 
Obviously still keeping eyes peeled for a name-brand post for a do-able price.

I would probably do the 27.2+ shim, rather than the 31.6. The stock alloy post is realllllyyyyyy stiff.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

ARandomBiker said:


> Thread Revival. Yeah I know, this thread is old, but better than starting a new thread to ask the same question.
> 
> Anyone have anything else to add to this discussion? Looking to add a little cush to an AL hardtail (SS) without exploding my already limited bike slush fund.
> 
> ...


Mine split at the top where the adjuster was pressed into the post after just over a year. I emailed the seller and got no response.


----------

